# Dude Drop Inn



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Here you go Like I promised. Sorry cameria dose better with being outside and the babies are in the basement until it is warmer.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my - he is so tiny and ohhhh so cute!!! Congrats :leap: :leap:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Ya he is tiny and he seems to be always under feet when I am in the basement doing things. We put him on a scale and he weighs a wopping 5 pounds


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

How old is he???


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

December 13th or 14th. He is a Mini fainten Goat. He is also the last Buck that is from our Recelently departed Doc Holiday. We are going to be soon debudding him and pobly weithering him. He dose some of the cutest things already and today before I left my boss house to go home for a couple of days he findly was able to jump up on my lap. I already miss him.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

how big are his horn buds? Usually you do that within the first week or two or you risk real bad scurs.......


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Tiny. Very tiny He just now started to grow them. I have to say this. For a tiny little guy he has a loud Mommy cry. You can hear it clean out to the garage when he is hungry. I have pictures of him and Pani together but for soem reason they are to dark and when I lighten them up they go fuzzy.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That is just awesome Pam - I am so glad that Pancake likes his new brother!


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

He's too cute!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

How adorable!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations he is adorable.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

He is so cute! I think it's great he's in your basement. 

When I first got goats my husband said they will NEVER be in the house. A couple weeks ago when my first doeling was born and having trouble... he called from work and said "get her and her momma in the house!" He's been hit really hard with the goat bug.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh my what a cutie!  He is a tiny little guy isn't he.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He is adorable! And a little guy too!

He would likely love Pancakes more if they were " equal"..Pani has his horns, maybe best if Dude keeps his


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Pani has horns because I was lazy and now it is to late to get them done. He is a highly requested goat in the petting zoo bizz. Pan never seems to use them and I no longer want to take them away. 

When I hold Dude I think I am holden a little stuff animal. He gives his mommy kisses and sucks on my nose. Even when he is not hungry. 

I think Pani is a jelly belly because he now has a bit of compition with his mommy. I have Steeler jackets now for both of them and will get pic with them both wearing them. 

*holds up hand* Hi my name is Ann and I am a goataholic!!! May I never get better!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

how cute.........


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh boy, he is sure going to get his way, BIG TIME! He is so darn cute, it will be impossible to say no.


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh my gosh, he's too cute!  He does look like a toy.

So sweet and tiny. I'd never be able to put him down. 

Congrats and happy days to you and the boys. :balloons: 

Anna


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Well we think he has a hole in his pallet. He asprtates milk evertime he drinks a bottle. (Means he haven a different nipple then the other babies that I am feeding and also longer time at feedings because of haven to Slow him down). He right now is on a round of antibotic cause of a little cold he has. But he is enjoying all the extra special time he is getting. Sleeping in a crate near me. Being held and loved on. (Mom (aka me) is always listening to his breathing and worring). Time with big brother Pani (trying to get Pan not so Jellie bellie). Running around the house is his very own Steeler jacket (YES THEY ARE GOING TO WIN THE SUPER BOWL). Working on the differance between In side voice and outside voice. Pittling and pooing on newspaper instead of the carpet. (this one is driven me nuts). Goatie kisses when he is trying to kiss up and running to mommy when he is getting chased by the dog or when Big Brother is being mean (aka a soft head butt when Pan dose not want to share the grain that was put down for both of them. Believe it or not Pani is very gentle with his little brother right now).

BTW HE SNORES


----------

